# closest archery range to Lee Kay



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

Where is the closest range to Lee Kay. I work close by and would like to shoot during lunch if there is a place close enough. Any ideas?


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I may be mistaken, as i've never personally used it, but isn't there an outdoor archery range at Lee Kay itself? I thought that I read something about it somewhat recently.


----------



## utskidad (Apr 6, 2013)

Yes, Lee Kay has numerous backstops in numerous lanes at numerous distances. Each is separated from other by lateral earth berms. 

Go due west inside the gate (after paying your range fee, of course.) If you miss the turn and end up at the shotgun range, turn around and look right behind you.


----------

